# What breed of dog is this?



## Aquamoon (Oct 6, 2018)

My husband saw this lovely dog on a train in London,I've never seen a dog like this.I'm hoping someone can tell us what breed of dog this is.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Shiba Inu.


----------



## Aquamoon (Oct 6, 2018)

picaresque said:


> Shiba Inu.


Thank you


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

If you were thinking of having one .....
http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/pets/pet-talk/choosing-a-pet-dog-breeds-shiba-inu


----------



## MollyL (Mar 26, 2018)

How lovely, I don't think I have ever seen one in person


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

SusieRainbow said:


> If you were thinking of having one .....
> http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/pets/pet-talk/choosing-a-pet-dog-breeds-shiba-inu


Yikes!

They look cute but are clearly not for the front hearted


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> Yikes!
> 
> They look cute but are clearly not for the front hearted


My thoughts exactly !


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

SusieRainbow said:


> My thoughts exactly !


And, because of their good looks no doubt, there are a number of Breed specific rescues for them


----------

